# Dynamischer Kontrast, höher gleich besser?



## Cpt. Spaulding (16. März 2013)

*Dynamischer Kontrast, höher gleich besser?*

Hallo Leute,

und zwar wollte ich wissen wie sich das mit dem Dynamischen Kontrastverhältnis versteht.

Ist ein höherer Kontrast besser?

bsp: 300000:1    zu   120000:1

und was genau lässt sich aus dem Verhätnis ziehen? hat man mit einem höheren Kontrast autmatisch eine z.B. schärferes Bild?

Aus Google werde ich nicht besonders schlau, aber vll kann mir ein Experte von hier bei dem Thema weiterhelfen


----------



## Superwip (16. März 2013)

*AW: Dynamischer Kontrast, höher gleich besser?*

Den dynamischen Kontrast kann man in der Regel vernachlässigen.

Wichtig ist der statische Kontrast.


----------



## OctoCore (16. März 2013)

*AW: Dynamischer Kontrast, höher gleich besser?*

Dynamischer Kontrast ist eher nervig in der Praxis - und nützt mehr der Werbung als dem Betrachter.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. März 2013)

*AW: Dynamischer Kontrast, höher gleich besser?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Dynamischer Kontrast ist eher nervig in der Praxis - und nützt mehr der Werbung als dem Betrachter.


 
Genau. Den Dynamischen kontrast sollte man sofort deaktivieren. Das dauernde "gepumpe" nervt mich beim spielen extrem


----------



## OctoCore (16. März 2013)

*AW: Dynamischer Kontrast, höher gleich besser?*

Stimmt - es ist bei Filmen schon schlimm genug, bei Spielen ist es noch nerviger, wenn statische Inhalte wie Menüs oder andere ständig angezeigte Elemente einer Spiele-GUI dauernd flackern.


----------



## TempestX1 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Dynamischer Kontrast, höher gleich besser?*

Dynamischer Kontrast ist genauso ein Marketing Gag wie mehr Megapixel bringen bessere Bilder bei Kameras.
Dient hauptsächlich nur um in den Prospekten/Werbung eine große Zahl zeigen zu können.


----------



## Cpt. Spaulding (16. März 2013)

*AW: Dynamischer Kontrast, höher gleich besser?*

Alles klar 

liest sich ja alles sehr eindeutig 

Und da die meisten Monitore ja einen Statischen Kontrast von 1000:1 haben, soweit ich das jetzt beim durchstöbern erkennen konnte, 

sollte dies ja in Ordnung gehen nehme ich an...


----------



## Superwip (17. März 2013)

*AW: Dynamischer Kontrast, höher gleich besser?*

1000:1 sind für LCD Monitore schon ziemlich gut. Viel weniger als 800:1 sollte man sich aber nicht antun. Und blind auf Herstellerangaben vertrauen sollte man auch nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (18. März 2013)

*AW: Dynamischer Kontrast, höher gleich besser?*

Hier noch eine ausführlichere Erklärung zum Kontrast:


Spoiler



Kontrast & dynamischer Kontrast: 

Das Wort "Kontrast" bezeichnet den Unterschied zwischen hellen und    dunklen Bereichen eines Bildes. Der Kontrast gibt also das Verhältnis    von minimaler (schwarz) und maximaler (weiß) Leuchtdichte bei    aufeinanderfolgender Darstellung an. Die Farben werden bei dieser Angabe    nicht berücksichtigt.

Viele Hersteller benutzen aber für ihre Werbemaßnahmen den so genannten    dynamischen Kontrast. Der dynamische Kontrast gibt das Verhältnis von    minimaler Leuchtdichte (schwarz) bei  heruntergefahrener    Hintergrundbeleuchtung und maximaler Leichtdichte  (weiß) bei höchster    Hintergrundbeleuchtung an. Durch die Regelung der    Hintergrundbeleuchtungen entstehen dann extreme Kontrastwerte wie    beispielsweise 50.000.000 : 1.

Im Grunde ist dieser dynamische Kontrast aber unwichtig, denn er kann    nur für Unterschiede zwischen aufeinanderfolgenden Bildern genutzt    werden - nicht für Helligkeitsunterschiede in einem Bild. Eine    Zwischenform sind Kontrastangaben mit flächigen Full-LED-Backlights (_Siehe: 2. TFT-Technik --> LED-Backlight_).    Diese können oft Teile ihres Backlights unabhängig Regeln, so dass    einzelne Bildbereiche wesentlich dunkler oder heller ausfallen können    und der Kontrast innerhalb eines Bildes steigt. Da diese Bereiche    deutlich größer sind, als ein Pixel, kann die Technik aber nicht genutzt    werden, um besonders kontrastreiche Kanten zu darzustellen - hier   zählt  allein der statische Kontrast, der deswegen beim Kauf über allen    anderen Angaben stehen sollte. Wie bei vielen Werten sollte man auch    hier selbstständig nach entsprechenden Testergebnissen recherchieren  und   nicht auf Herstellerangaben hoffen.

Zu allen Kontrastmessungen ist allgemein anzumerken, dass sie gänzlich    ohne Umgebungslicht stattfinden. Dies ist messtechnisch präziser, aber    praxisfern und muss beim Vergleich verschiedener Geräte beachtet  werden.   So sinkt das reale Kontrastverhältniss bei mattierten Displays  durch   gestreutes Licht aus der Umgebung kontinuirlich mit steigender    Helligkeit - die Displayoberfläche ist eben (selbst bei  ausgeschaltetem   Monitor) nicht schwarz, sondern gräulich. Nicht  mattierte Displays   werden aus diesem Grund oftmals mit besonders gutem  Kontrast und sattem   schwarz beworben, denn sie streuen einfallendes  Licht nicht in Richtung   des Benutzers. Die im Gegenzug erfolgenden  Reflektionen können  natürlich  umso störender sein, wenn sie das Auge  des Benutzers treffen,  da dieser  nun nicht nur einen kleinen,  gestreuten Teil abbekommt,  sondern alles  und vom eigentlich  Displayinhalt gegebenfalls gar nichts  mehr sieht.
Besonderes Augenmerk verdient dieser Aspekt, wenn reflektive und    transmissive Displays verglichen werden, z.B. bei eBook-Readern. Die    Werte einer eInk und einer LCD Messung können nicht auf gleichem Wege    ermittelt werden und sind somit auch nicht direkt vergleichbar.



Quelle: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...itor-faq-tft-empfehlungsliste-23-27-zoll.html


----------



## High-Tech-PRO (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dynamischer Kontrast, höher gleich besser?*

Ein hoher dynamischer Kontrast hat nicht viel zu bedeuten, ausschlaggebend ist der statische Kontrastwert. 

"Ein hohes dynamisches Kontrastverhältnis bedeutet lediglich, dass dunkle Bilder besser aussehen. Ingesamt ist der statische Kontrastwert wichtiger, um zu entscheiden, wie gut das Bild im Verhältnis von hellen und dunklen Bildpunkten dargestellt wird."
*Hier die Quelle!*


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dynamischer Kontrast, höher gleich besser?*

Warum kramst du so einen alten Thread wieder raus?
Zumal die von dir verlinkte Seite immer nicht wirklich gut ist.
Wenn du Werbung für irgendwelche Seiten machen willst, dann tu das bitte nicht hier.


----------

